

TestObject Quality Report for Wikipedia - meee8576
https://app.testobject.com/#/share/21464867-df6b-409a-9d87-4593a3e85b3a/quality-report

======
kawsper
Does it only work for Android? And does someone know of something similar for
iOS?

------
kcbanner
This just opens a page that says 0 of 0 tests finished.

~~~
binarnosp
Wait a bit: first the tests are executed and then the results are published

